# How to seduce Brigitte Bardot



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

You can say all you want but... Guitar really is THE ultimate machine of mass secduction...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eox8TKkby38


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You do realize that Brigitte Bardot is now 73 yers old...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ooops ...duplicate post


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh... Yes... But she is style Brigitte Bardot... I just find it reassuring to see what can do an average looking guy with a guitar...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Oh... Yes... But she is style Brigitte Bardot... I just find it reassuring to see what can do an average looking guy with a guitar...


Couldn't agree more...B. Bardot had "style" (and many other "qualities"):food-smiley-004:

The thing about your "average looking guy with a guitar" is that his playing is world class....still....being a guitar player has its benefits (one reason for choosing it over the tuba for sure...apologies to all tuba players...fine people)

Dave


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes indeed... and DePlata looked a little like Jagger. Lucky guy. I will add a few hours of practice a week and see what my wife says:rockon2:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Yes indeed... and DePlata looked a little like Jagger. Lucky guy. I will add a few hours of practice a week and see what my wife says:rockon2:


My wife would say that I'm wasting my time practicing too much and that the lawn needs to be cut, the kitchen needs to be painted, the fence hasn't been repaired (4 years and still procrastinating), etc, etc

...........Good Luck 

Dave


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup... this sounds familiar...


----------



## kebbs (May 15, 2008)

Great playing, no doubt. The whole thing is incredibly tacky: a famous actress, most likely without any musical training, is swayed by virtuoso's music... whoa minute monsieur! :zzz:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Yes indeed... and DePlata looked a little like Jagger. Lucky guy.


Funny I was thinking the same.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

kebbs said:


> Great playing, no doubt. The whole thing is incredibly tacky: a famous actress, most likely without any musical training, is swayed by virtuoso's music... whoa minute monsieur! :zzz:


That not a familiar story?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

kebbs said:


> Great playing, no doubt. The whole thing is incredibly tacky: a famous actress, most likely without any musical training, is swayed by virtuoso's music... whoa minute monsieur! :zzz:


I can't get my head around the 'most likely without any musical training' part... did I miss something?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> Couldn't agree more...B. Bardot had "style" (and many other "qualities"):food-smiley-004:
> 
> The thing about your "average looking guy with a guitar" is that his playing is world class....still....being a guitar player has its benefits (one reason for choosing it over the tuba for sure...apologies to all tuba players...fine people)
> 
> Dave


The guy is still trying reap the benifits. He must be using the blue pill looky 

It looks like he has apprentices too :rockon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5k2YDyJIvo&feature=related


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, you got my attention, just like DePlata seems to have got hers.


guitarjunky said:


> Yes indeed... and DePlata looked a little like Jagger. Lucky guy. I will add a few hours of practice a week and see what my wife says:rockon2:


And I think he looks like a Spanish Kiefer! LOL! Actually, maybe the more that Mick and Keith hang out together, the more they look alike, kinda like an old married couple!
-Mikey


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

greco said:


> Couldn't agree more...B. Bardot had "style" (and many other "qualities"):food-smiley-004:
> 
> The thing about your "average looking guy with a guitar" is that his playing is world class....still....being a guitar player has its benefits (one reason for choosing it over the tuba for sure...apologies to all tuba players...fine people)
> 
> Dave


What if he is a tuba player that beatboxes at the same time? Chicks dig that, right? Right?


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

But seriously, who wants to seduce B.B..... now?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuyB said:


> But seriously, who wants to seduce B.B..... now?


My original point

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> You do realize that Brigitte Bardot is now 73 yers old...


Yes, but when I'm 147, she'll only be 173. 

Right now she's just over 1.5 times my age. When I'm 147 she'll only be around 1.2 times my age.

I'm catching up.

Anyway, just replace the KY with some polygrip and you're all set.


(I know. That's pretty disgusting)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

She looks pretty well preserved to me 

http://images.travelpod.com/users/andymo99/rtw_2006.1149243900.buzios_015.jpg


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> She looks pretty well preserved to me
> 
> http://images.travelpod.com/users/andymo99/rtw_2006.1149243900.buzios_015.jpg


Say is that a half a pack of certs in your pocket or are you just REALLY glad to be there?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*This is not a secks forum*

Where is the B.B. bronze in the pic located? Brazil?. 

There are several similar types of bronzes in Palm Springs.

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's actually not Bardot.

It's the lead singer from Mr Big.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

C'mon guys - you remember how it works. The guitar player got her all worked up and then she went off and boinked the quarterback.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> C'mon guys - you remember how it works. The guitar player got her all worked up and then she went off and boinked the quarterback.


No, no no... the quarterback paid for all of the high maintenance and held her hand in the halls at high school, but when she needed her wagon fixed....


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

That is what I want to remenber!


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

guitarjunky said:


> That is what I want to remenber!


You know that she loves *phoques*!:banana:lofu


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Oh... Yes... But she is style Brigitte Bardot... I just find it reassuring to see what can do an average looking guy with a guitar...


Whatever floats your boat, eh?

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/09_04/bardotsplit2709_468x313.jpg
(
In any case, can you imagine an English version of this song playing on American radio these days? (probably not safe for work)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=-RrlkXQshd8

(the translation isn't great, BTW...but you get the picture).

Here's some more. 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=7dDo7-jrtZM&feature=related


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ehqvuP_osfE

Speaking of Gainsbourg... Gotta love the guy who invented seemingly innocent pop songs that are actually about oral sex.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtYxjjRQvH4&feature=related


----------

